# What do I need to teach English in the UAE?



## carla_1212 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a BA in Business and a TEFL certificate. Im a US citizen and native English speaker. 
I want to start teaching and really regret not getting my BA in early education :'(
I have no experience teaching and no teaching license. 
I have over 8 years experience as a executive administer for fed job. 
Im still young under 30 so want to change my career. 
What do I need to teach in English to small children in the UAE? 
Do i need a teaching license from America or is TEFL like a teaching license?
I love children and really want to do this and my family is in the UAE.


----------



## mitoke (Feb 22, 2014)

carla_1212 said:


> I have a BA in Business and a TEFL certificate. Im a US citizen and native English speaker.
> I want to start teaching and really regret not getting my BA in early education :'(
> I have no experience teaching and no teaching license.
> I have over 8 years experience as a executive administer for fed job.
> ...


Hi, did you ever get a teaching job in the UAE?


----------



## HROL (Feb 10, 2014)

Check for vacancies in schools try Sheffield Private School Dubai


----------

